# Share unusual/ little-known music



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Lemmy Caution (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## 89338 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

@elteroguaco I really liked "The Birthday Massacre" @eydimork I loved "Undertaker"

Have to listen to all the other stuff.
Thanks for all your contributions so far, guys. This thread has really taken off.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)




----------



## 89338 (Apr 15, 2014)

FlaviaGemina said:


> @elteroguaco I really liked "The Birthday Massacre"


MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!! It's an amazing band  if you got spotify or similar, I highly suggest you listen to more from'em!


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

@_Cephalonimbus_ , I liked Emma Ruth Rundles and koenjihyakkei.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## foi_unbound (May 29, 2013)

it was on vh1, but i swear it was little known because i swear an old flame wrote this for me. i swear indeed.


----------



## foi_unbound (May 29, 2013)




----------



## foi_unbound (May 29, 2013)




----------



## foi_unbound (May 29, 2013)




----------



## foi_unbound (May 29, 2013)




----------



## foi_unbound (May 29, 2013)




----------



## foi_unbound (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Kaylee (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## 89338 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

(Gluck!)


----------



## cannamella (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

@Erudite Adventurer, magnificent!


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

@Cheveyo cool video by Slightly Left of Centre; I really like the sound of Torpedo Boys, very silly and danceable


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)




----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Someone just stole Polysics from me. Unfair! 

And someone posted Nujabes' cover of Clammbon's Folklore.

Well, here's some music from Japan.


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

@Cephalonimbus, I like your music taste. That needed to be said.


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

@malphigus, very nice!


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

Norwegian band. I couldn't find a good version of the first video they made for this song 8which was much better than the one above. The one below is a version of the first video they made for this song (but the picture and sound aren't always symbiotic. :S)


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

@PolexiaSmallPox Norway rules. Please post more Norwegian stuff.
Also, I think Scandinavian English should be recognized as a variety of international English. It's the total absence of an accent that makes Scandinavian English special. You can't tell that they are non-native speakers, but they also sound neither American nor British etc.


----------



## writtencoffee (Aug 19, 2014)

Everything on here, just found here by chance: https://soundcloud.com/theglasschild


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

Boris- December


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

I found this:

NEat!


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

@Wellsy 






This is beautiful!


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

He is very well-known, but some of his side-projects are not


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

The side project by Deftones singer Chino Moreno.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

ForestPaix said:


> The Birthday Massacre is pretty awesome if you like darker stuff, and on a less darker note there's also Glass Animals, The xx, Tom Odell, Vance Joy, White Lies, all good stuff


Oh yes, TBM. I remember discovering them when someone upploaded this YT vid. I was _immediately_ hooked. 






This brings back so much memories and feelings and things from that time, my god. (I'm very pleasantly surprised this vid is still on YT after so long )

I have yet to see a cooler AMV than that even after all those years :3


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

It's not that unknown... i think...


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't remember how I found this song but it suddenly hits me. I don't have it in my colllection but I listen to it once in a while and still fascinates me. It's nothing special, I know it, but I don't know why I am attracted to this. Today I remembered this song and I wanted to share it.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## imperfections (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Luzy (Jul 19, 2014)

Fuckin love them


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

I came out from under her warm sheets
Into the brisk late October
If only for one last hope
I wanted my time with you to be over

I'm staring up into the sky
While all the raining is pouring down
I'm reaching out for your help
But evil beings hold me backwards

All shapes and shadows move in and out
And hover round my bed
Voices arrive and disappear
I want to talk to them

Darkness disintegrates
I'm rising, I'm rising toward a light
A light leading over hills and meadows

I've risen up from the dead
With the burning leaves of autumn
If only for one last chance
That all of whom have been defeated
To put on my father's wool coat
To smell my mother's fragrances and perfumes
To find my young brothers and sisters
To never leave or let them go

Houses adorned so beautifully
The Marin headlands song
Lost verses well up my eyes and ears
The lone mandolin strums
On Tamalpais warm spring
The many places we
Lay down in sleepy hidden shadows

I see you well and clear
Deep in the moonlight dear
Your radiant august eyes
They are the suns that rise
They are the light that guides
They are these lost verses

I came up from under the ocean
Evaporated sea salt water
A mist above the skyline
I haunt the streets of San Francisco
Watch over loved ones and old friends
I see them trough their living room windows
Shaken by fear and worries
I want them to know how I love them so
Foghorns would sound in waking
Is it my voice you hear?
Footsteps are moving across the floor
And you know I'm here
The afternoon carries up from the hills and you are well and near
To fall into the light I follow

I feel oh so near
When morning doves appear
And ghosts of April ring
Echo the refrain
Soon finding a place
In these lost verses

They fill the foggy day
They hide the hills away
That steal our time
They are the picturesque night
The casting city lights
On the bay flowing into the ocean glowing


----------



## badpun (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmm I'm in an Armenian mood again, so...







If you want peaceful music for a night of relaxation, homework, or to just simply clear your mind, then this is the Armenian music for you (with the most beautiful ones being *song #2 - Akna Krunk* & *Song #15 - Hey Djan*):







And while I'm at it, I'll throw in a little Israeli sacred New Age music:


----------



## gestalt (Feb 15, 2011)

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> If you want peaceful music for a night of relaxation, homework, or to just simply clear your mind, then this is the Armenian music for you (with the most beautiful ones being *song #2 - Akna Krunk* & *Song #15 - Hey Djan*):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Savall is awesome, thats the second time someone has played his stuff to me recently.

Its so mystic.

Anyone else think Jeremy Soule might have been listening to this while composing the music for Skyrim? : D


----------



## missjayjay (May 5, 2014)




----------



## missjayjay (May 5, 2014)

@bollocks That's a great song, love it.........thanks for sharing roud:


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

missjayjay said:


> @_bollocks_ That's a great song, love it.........thanks for sharing roud:


No problem. That song Sunday's best/Monday's worst is good too, it's been a while since I heard real rap music.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

bollocks said:


> Stars - From the night


This is sick!


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## missjayjay (May 5, 2014)

I think this song is so beautiful, I love it ♥


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

Maybe Morphine? Cool band that doesn't use any guitar but opts for two sliding bass lines instead. The lead singer died, so they don't make any new music, but I like the albums that are out.

* *












Nick Drake is great too. He also died, and you can hear the depression in his music.

* *












If you aren't into that kind of music, Apollo Brown makes some cool instrumental hip-hop.

* *












Tom Waits is great too. Pretty deep music with an intriguing bluesey flare.

* *












Ah! I've got another. The Pack A.D. is a nice Canadian blues-rock duo. 

* *


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

hahhaha damn tight


----------



## missjayjay (May 5, 2014)

this last song was actually popular, in the 90s..........I just like it


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

*Panopticon - Kentucky*
Awesome album that mixes black metal, post-rock, and occasionally even bluegrass


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=k03dmfhcG60


----------



## Sirius Black (Sep 28, 2014)

Indie Jazz band from my country, they mix between traditional music with jazz.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Aya the Abysswalker said:


> Hope you enjoy it.


It's very good. I'm only halfway through, but enjoying it a lot. Who is this by? Is it from a video game?

What is the synthesizer thingy called that goes BEOOOOW slowly? It's also in the soundtrack that I posted a few pages back.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

FlaviaGemina said:


> It's very good. I'm only halfway through, but enjoying it a lot. Who is this by? Is it from a video game?
> 
> What is the synthesizer thingy called that goes BEOOOOW slowly? It's also in the soundtrack that I posted a few pages back.


Two songs were on Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number. All others are original work by Magic Sword.






I have no idea, I think synthesizers are called exactly that.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

Sounds really spacey and nice.







I don't like the vocals, but everything else is great.


----------



## floodbear (Mar 3, 2016)

one of my favorite live videos ever. 3:50 hits my hard in the chest every time.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Because you can never go wrong with songs about conjoined twins, child prostitutes, and/or conjoined twins who are also child prostitutes.


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## floodbear (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## fleursdetilleul (Dec 21, 2015)

I love this song and her entire album, _Circus_, is awesome!


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

It's mostly unknown because it's from a video game :\


----------



## fleursdetilleul (Dec 21, 2015)

She's genius!


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

Orchestration mastery.


----------



## festerous (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Kurt Cobain's first band ever, Fecal Matter (also featuring Dale Crover from the Melvins).






This is a really weird song, but also strangely catchy. Also grunge as fuck.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Octavarium said:


>


Thanks for sharing. That's a very beautiful song. One of the best I've heard in a long while.


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

0+n*1 said:


> Thanks for sharing. That's a very beautiful song. One of the best I've heard in a long while.


Indeed it is. Since you liked that one, here's another one of theirs you might enjoy:


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## floodbear (Mar 3, 2016)

takes a min to rly kick in


----------



## starvingautist (Mar 23, 2015)

If you weren't impressed there's something wrong with you.


----------



## Necrox (Jul 28, 2013)

This thread was made for me


----------

